# urgent advice beardie laying eggs all over viv



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi i have my dragon dropping eggs all over her viv and dont have incubation set up for them is there any thing i can do to keep the eggs till i get some thing sorted. i didnt know she was pregnant


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

The eggs may not be fertilised!!!
Our beardies lay egg in a plastic viv box - from wilkos for 4.99
We have tried putting soil in there, but she prefers sand!!!


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> The eggs may not be fertilised!!!
> Our beardies lay egg in a plastic viv box - from wilkos for 4.99
> We have tried putting soil in there, but she prefers sand!!!


 Yeah i have soil in a cat litter tray the eggs are white she had 7 so far in the corner of the viv


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

our eggs tried yellow, so im guessing they werent fertilised


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> our eggs tried yellow, so im guessing they werent fertilised


 she had 20 now some are white some have a tinge of yellow


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

hi there

it happend to me this year,,,sorry last year 90% were bad ,,if your not ready then dont worry bin them and get ready there will be more comein in a month or so


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

woodrott said:


> hi there
> 
> it happend to me this year,,,sorry last year 90% were bad ,,if your not ready then dont worry bin them and get ready there will be more comein in a month or so


 Is there no way we can save this batch till i get to the shops in the morning to get things for incubating them? how do u know if they are helthy or not fertile


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

denise31 said:


> Is there no way we can save this batch till i get to the shops in the morning to get things for incubating them? how do u know if they are helthy or not fertile


hi there

im mark the uk rep for fire and ice you can save some look call me if you wont to save them,,,well if there any good

01244382780


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*how do u know if they are helthy or not fertile?*

good question, we read if they try yellow they are useless? But to be honest im not sure? I wanna know too pls


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

woodrott said:


> hi there
> 
> im mark the uk rep for fire and ice you can save some look call me if you wont to save them,,,well if there any good
> 
> 01244382780


 Hi i did what u said they were not stuck together. but lisa was head butting them around i dont know if she was trying to bury them i couldnt see tthe red spot u were talking about


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

denise31 said:


> Hi i did what u said they were not stuck together. but lisa was head butting them around i dont know if she was trying to bury them i couldnt see tthe red spot u were talking about


 she had 33 in the end checked them this morning i think they r ok :2thumb: and i got hold of a incubator late last night


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

cool - good luck with them


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hi i did what u said they were not stuck together. but lisa was head butting them around i dont know if she was trying to bury them i couldnt see tthe red spot u were talking about*

*D*OES THIS MEAN THEY ARE FERTILISED?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

hi again

glad to help 

as i seid any probs call me 

cheers mark:2thumb:


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Wow 33 my beardie laid 20 yesterday morning. I was so excited you would have thought i had had them myself. This was her 2nd lot she laid 17 4 weeks ago. so keep your eye on her, prob more on the way. Let me know what happens.


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

pwoods76 said:


> Wow 33 my beardie laid 20 yesterday morning. I was so excited you would have thought i had had them myself. This was her 2nd lot she laid 17 4 weeks ago. so keep your eye on her, prob more on the way. Let me know what happens.


 i_ will do hope its not as big batch in 4 week lol_


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> *Hi i did what u said they were not stuck together. but lisa was head butting them around i dont know if she was trying to bury them i couldnt see tthe red spot u were talking about*
> 
> *D*OES THIS MEAN THEY ARE FERTILISED?


I don't know. i think so


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

I hope they are fertilised too. Out of the 37 eggs my beardie has laid only lost 1 to mold (up to now, fingers crossed no more) and the first clutch was a surprise to me had not seen any mating behavior she just started digging. Quick panic read up on the internet and 2 clutches later and i feel like an expert. Good luck, it is very exciting watching the eggs grow my first ones look huge now next to my new ones.


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

pwoods76 said:


> I hope they are fertilised too. Out of the 37 eggs my beardie has laid only lost 1 to mold (up to now, fingers crossed no more) and the first clutch was a surprise to me had not seen any mating behavior she just started digging. Quick panic read up on the internet and 2 clutches later and i feel like an expert. Good luck, it is very exciting watching the eggs grow my first ones look huge now next to my new ones.


 If you dont mind me asking were your eggs white when your dragon had them?


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

A creamy white, with lots of brown speckles which i have found is because she laid them in peat. A few looked a bit pink think this is beacause the outer shell is a bit thin. A couple of my first ones were stuck together but they have all survived and i candled them last night and the babies are growing well. The best way to find out if they are fertilised is to make a small hole in a piece of tin foil, place the tin foil over the end of a torch and in a dark room shine it through the eggs. If you can see a red blob then they are fertilised. What colour are your eggs? Try candling them and let me know what you see. I will try and put some pictures of my eggs on later.


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

pwoods76 said:


> A creamy white, with lots of brown speckles which i have found is because she laid them in peat. A few looked a bit pink think this is beacause the outer shell is a bit thin. A couple of my first ones were stuck together but they have all survived and i candled them last night and the babies are growing well. The best way to find out if they are fertilised is to make a small hole in a piece of tin foil, place the tin foil over the end of a torch and in a dark room shine it through the eggs. If you can see a red blob then they are fertilised. What colour are your eggs? Try candling them and let me know what you see. I will try and put some pictures of my eggs on later.


 They were all white a bit dirty from the peat i used for a nesting box that lisa dug into and had it all over her viv. i will do that tonight and candle them to see if there any thing inside them they all seem to fine there none changed colour yet there still white at the moment


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

denise31 said:


> They were all white a bit dirty from the peat i used for a nesting box that lisa dug into and had it all over her viv. i will do that tonight and candle them to see if there any thing inside them they all seem to fine there none changed colour yet there still white at the moment


 Just checked all the eggs they all have veins and little dark shadow in them


----------



## davidc403 (May 13, 2008)

you lucky your having babies :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats
Keep us posted on them!!!!
Good luck hun


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Well done, now you can watch them grow, they grow huge. let me know what happens.


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> congrats
> Keep us posted on them!!!!
> Good luck hun


 Thank you


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

pwoods76 said:


> Well done, now you can watch them grow, they grow huge. let me know what happens.


 I will do i amazed they survived this long


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

*re-33 eggs*

:2thumb:I just thought i would let u know that we are down to 18 eggs, and they are still looking healthy. Thank you for the advice i recieved for the eggs when they appeared and i was not ready for them.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

well done ,18 not bad. mine are due to hatch any time, cant wait.


----------

